# anybody need a lowboy?



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

looks brand new.

http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=7635066&convertTo=USD


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

What do you think that is worth?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a nice trailer, but it won't hook up to my dump truck....


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

smeagol said:


> What do you think that is worth?


be my guess it'll bring 18-20k


----------

